# give me strength



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

both petco and petsmart are running the buck a gallon deal this week. went into buy some frozen food.... so many 40b that are calling to me.


lol


----------



## bwatt (Dec 1, 2014)

TAB said:


> both petco and petsmart are running the buck a gallon deal this week. went into buy some frozen food.... so many 40b that are calling to me.
> 
> lol


When does it end


TAB said:


> both petco and petsmart are running the buck a gallon deal this week. went into buy some frozen food.... so many 40b that are calling to me.
> 
> lol


Sent from my RCT6293W23 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Tab! Tab! You need me, you want me, you must have me! I want to be your tank, *only* yours, rescue me from that doofus who wants to use me for balloon mollies!

--Desperate 40B


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Michael said:


> Tab! Tab! You need me, you want me, you must have me! I want to be your tank, *only* yours, rescue me from that doofus who wants to use me for balloon mollies!
> 
> --Desperate 40B


Hey it will cost me $1000 before I am done.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm a lucky guy... the wife just brought home a 40b



I am not sure if she was being nice or mean lol


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Haa nice! That's how you know she's a keeper!

The 40b are nice tanks, I've got one myself.


----------

